# Sorry ladies



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I received an email from. A friend entitled "Why we NEED 30 round magazines.".

I was a supporter already but...... I am a advocate now.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Doh! Well this is what I get For being dirty...... It is suppose to be a video clip..... Her butt jiggles, quite impressivly, when she shoots the gun....... Kinda lost its funny now.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice

That's all I'm gonna say


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't ya just love spandex.............on the right lady I should add......... :wink:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Two kinds of people wear spandax, those that should and thoes that shouldn't.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll wait right here for that update rick


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A full auto was called for IMO.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, it jiggled nicely.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am working on it Don.... Had to go to dinner with the wife first though......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh my,,,,,,,,,yep full auto should be next.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now that's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!

SG I'm not surprised you would find a picture for me..LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

She was shootin a gun?.....Hummm, I didn't even notice. Let me see that again..............What gun?


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> ooooh....Rick....Rick....Rick....we just had a gun shooting.....predator hunting.....rifle toting waitress join the site!......it's been nice knowing buddy!LOL


Talking about me already huh? :roflmao:

It's almost impossible to offend me..ya'll are safe!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

In fairness sake...... I made this post before I knew we had a lady friend among us..... I will behave now.....


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really not the only girl here am I?

Post whatever you like, I won't complain, I promise.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There was a girl here a some point. Don't think we have heard from her in awhile. If I had to guess I would say there are several that read and do not post. Just a guess though.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

You're probably right about that...I don't want to be accused of attention seeking, but it's more fun to read and post and not just read.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

cmp, just a thank you for being a lady involved in this site!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

There's like buttons on this site?! Even better! Just like facebook! :teeth:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, she has been on here, I know since Feb. (bought a call from me), so she already knows how all of us are, LMAO


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Sorry guys, she has been on here, I know since Feb. (bought a call from me), so she already knows how all of us are, LMAO


man i hope not lol


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

OMG! She had no ear or eye protection!


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been lurking since way before February....I actually joined just so I could PM him about getting a call from him. I actually bought one for myself and one for my brother. We both love them, but haven't had much time to get out and really use them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

cmp said:


> Talking about me already huh? :roflmao:
> 
> It's almost impossible to offend me..ya'll are safe!


cmp, I'll bet as a waitress you've heard just about everything, well stand by things can get a little wacked here once in a while.........LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a little whacked,come on now they can more than a "little" whacked lol


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

As a waitress, I've heard lots of things. I'm also married to a soldier and have spent lots of time with soldiers. Really, there's nothing you guys can say that is going to surprise me...there's just nothing THAT wacky. :mrgreen:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, I am playing it safe, no comments. Just laughter ! Besides, my wife came in while I was watching the video and slapped the back of my head !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

cmp said:


> As a waitress, I've heard lots of things. I'm also married to a soldier and have spent lots of time with soldiers. Really, there's nothing you guys can say that is going to surprise me...there's just nothing THAT wacky. :mrgreen:


Thank your husband for his service and thank you for being the wife of a service man :usflag:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that Mike !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

As far as I know she liked the calls, as I remember she bought one for her brother also. And as far as being sneaky, there isnt much that gets by my wife, but then she's the one that is always getting me into trouble ever since high school !


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Go back and read post #30 boys...I already mentioned the calls. :roflmao:

And sure, blame your wife when she can't be here to defend herself!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you go girl.............some of these guys need picture, they don't read so well.....LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yes Sg we were high school sweethearts, met her when she was 14 and I was 16. I was a sweet good boy was on the honor roll and all till she came around, lol. Still graduated with honors but was kicked out several times after getting with her. I dont blame her really she just brought out true self, LMAO. She got kicked out her freshman year for smoking in band, I guess she didnt thin the teacher could see the smoke rising from behind her sheet music !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's some funny stuff PW.............I got kick out my junior year for making black powder in the chemistry lab......the athletic director made them re-instate me the next day. Good to be an athlete in a small town Iowa High School then. I got away with way more than I should have. The body is paying the price now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oops! broke my own rule....back to Rick's topic.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yup!!!!!!!!! so much for trying to be a role model........ :nut:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick dont care !!! lol

Funny you said that Mike, about being a jock and how they treat you. I got kicked out for 2 weeks cause I shaved my head, I knew alot of the football players and they decided they would shave their heads also after I got kicked out. The school bought them beenies in school colors and had them wear them during school but I had to stay out for the whole 2 weeks !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks to your husband for seving,and thanks to you for marrying and serviceman (from the proud father of 2 sailors)

i know what its like to not be able to be with the ones you love because they are serving our nation

i get to see each of my sons 2 times a year if i am lucky


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my hat's off to you and your family SGB.........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Rick dont care !!! lol
> 
> Funny you said that Mike, about being a jock and how they treat you. I got kicked out for 2 weeks cause I shaved my head, I knew alot of the football players and they decided they would shave their heads also after I got kicked out. The school bought them beenies in school colors and had them wear them during school but I had to stay out for the whole 2 weeks !


see there you go.........lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Where I went to school that was almost expected, if you raised a hand to a coach, all hell broke loose. You may have gotten the first blow in, but then you were going to get your a$$ kicked. Where I keep getting in trouble was I could whip the wrestling coach and sometimes I got carried away and would not let up on some holds. He passed out twice and the Athletic Director finally made me promise to not do that anymore.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Being a jock doesn't always save your butt.....I punched out my defensive line coach....two weeks before graduation....and got expelled! But I still managed to go on and get my masters degree.LOL


that masters wasnt for working on a fishing boat as a baiter was it? lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lol, sorry brother. i coudlnt resist that one


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well at my size , I worried alot. Especially when my wifes 2 favorite sayings are
1.What are you looking at ,pervert !
2.You want my boyfriend (now husband) to kick your a$$

She still does this if she thinks a guy is staring at her. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I still have a wife like that, lol I just say , Honey I am getting to old for this sh!t

She says, oh shut up and be a man. But really my old bones break to easy now !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed, you need to tell them like I do, "guys I'm just to old to fight, but, I will shoot your a$$........then just stand there and watch them scurry away.... lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That should work, I know telling her to keep her mouth shut sure hasnt worked for over 45 yrs, lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now thats some funny stuff. LMAO


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya Ed, that's just not in their nature, the shut up part that is. LOL Ed, you just need to be more like me, I ALWAYS get the last word in......."yes dear"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oye I am away for an afternoon and this place goes crazy! Lots of chuckles!

SG you may be accurate on the timing.... But I still had not put it together yet..... I can be pretty thick sometimes. You however posted the spandex nightmare photo with full knowledge lol.

I was a golfer in high school so no one messed with me... LMAO

My wife keeps me out of trouble...... I am pretty calm these days anyhow.... I suppose I got it all out when I was a young man.

Thank your Husband for his service.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO Rick on golfer remark ! Still lol, cant wait to tell my wife that one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Grrrrr..... Watch out for us rough neck golfers! We learn how to scrap at the country club! Not only do they beat you up but their dad takes your house, your car..... Lol

All kidding aside my family did not have the money for country clubs. I got what I got with used clubs and a lot of practice. I worked at a golf course and a driving range so I could play on my days off at the course and practice while I was at work on the range. The fellas that owned the range were retired teachers and were some first class fellas. the driving range was in the country..... It was never busy.... The radio only picked up one station... It was AM radio "legends 990". It played old blues and jazz music from the 40s and 50s. I spent a lot of time, cigarette hanging from my lip, digging dirt at the end of the range with those Wilson staffs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> Thank your husband for his service and thank you for being the wife of a service man :usflag:


+2


----------

